# um



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

:um


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

This sounds like a potentially great girl for you. I think just the fact that she doesnt care about going to concerts by herself is a very attractive quality in itself. 

I don't need to tell you this is a great opportunity you have in front of you. I'm not sure how often you go to concerts where you may see her, but you could approach her there, or at school. If you see her at school, you could just kinda say to her in passing "Hey i think i saw you at that concert last week/whenever." If you were to see her at the next concert youre at, just reverse it: "Hey Ive seen you at school..." Either way its a pretty legitimate opener for conversation.

Believe me I know its easier said than done. But it seems like if this girl is willing to go to concerts by herself, shes probably just waiting and hoping for someone like you to notice her and come talk to her. I doubt shell care one bit if you stutter or talk in a low/monotonous tone, shell be flattered you initiated conversation, and shell appreciate your effort. 

Good luck to you in approaching this girl. Im gonna bet this works out well for you.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Go Get Her DooD.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, my first thought is, GO GET HER!

Then I think to myself: Oh, yeah, you're in the same exact situation and can't approach him lol. Sucks, doesn't it? But seriously, don't just back down or decide not to approach her, just wait for the opportune moment (in the words of Jack Sparrow). And don't blow it like I did with mine yesterday lol.

Good luck!


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

You seem like you are doing pretty well in life--friends, going out to concerts, etc. 

I agree with the others--GO FOR IT!!! You have an easy 'in'. Just go up to her at school and mention that you saw her at some concerts. 1st time--dont' even think of it as hitting on her...just approach her as a fellow music fan and have a short convo about just that. Then build on that next time. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

:um


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

:um


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: I like this one girl*



eyeguess said:


> I didn't know where to put this, I don't even think I should even be posting this, ...it's quite pointless
> but I'll do it anyway due to boredom
> 
> Well I really like this one girl at my school. When I first noticed her I thought she was cute, but I'm pretty much attracted to every girl though.
> ...


SO how did it go???

if it didn't than go for it! the sooner the better, there's no point waiting.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

:um


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Good luck eyeguess. :banana


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Can you say hello and smile when you pass her in the hall? That way you don't have to worry about a full on conversation, and she will know that you've noticed her. She doesn't sound shy (going to concerts by herself...I could NEVER do that)...maybe if you give her an "in", she'll approach you.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

:um


----------



## willy_wonka (Jan 31, 2005)

eyeguess said:


> I sound soo lame in this thread
> 
> but today I finally did talk to her. Finally. But she did seem pretty happy that I was talking to her. So I finally broke the ice I guess.
> 
> :banana


Hahah, well it always seems like no big deal when you finally do it. It is the anticipation that we suffer. That's why it is best to do these things a soon as possible before our body-minds turn it into a BIG DEAL. I had a weird sceneario with a girl from my school responding to an online ad I'd put up. Read about it in my pot here in the goals section.


----------

